# Edible logs question



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I was at my local Wal-Mart a few days ago and picked up an edible log/hide but upon reading the ingredients (checking the ingredients comes second nature due to my husband's peanut allergie) and one main ingredient was pine sawdust. I put it back because I didn't want to risk my girls heath. But i would like to know if there's another one or if that one is safe.


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm told there's one made of alfalfa that's safe but for the life of me I can't remember the name

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Snakshak? Those logs are safe. I used the giant rabbit one.


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the actual sizes, is the giant rabbit one better for rats?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The smaller one is fine. If your rat will fit, it works. If they can't fit, they'll likely modify it so they can (before I got my rats I made the mistake of buying two mouse-sized things online! They worked with a little filin of the openig for the first couple of months then the rats made it even bigger!). 

I believe I got the big one because it had a exit up top the smaller one didn't but now they all seem to have it.


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

My rats love the alfalfa edible logs. They chew they heck out of it, more than anything else I have offered them except for old wooden spoons.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh thanks for the info!! And great, my girls love to chew, this will be perfect for them!


----------



## TNCraftyRat (Nov 13, 2013)

Try lots of different wooden toys like the ones for birds that are meant to be destroyed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you, guys! The one I picked up was not a snackshak. I'll be sure to look for them next time im in the pet store.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They are safe as in they probably won't kill your rat, but they're essentially garbage. It's sawdust and indigestible alfalfa held together with sugar.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

The brand was probably Wild Harvest Edible Logz as that is the usual Walmart brand. I have heard that pine is perfectly safe for rats to chew on because they are not living in the oils like they would be if you used it for bedding. Also, I have heard that kiln dried pine is safe. I have never heard of anyone's rats being harmed by these toys/chews so I would say they are perfectly safe. If you are still worried you do not have to risk it. Also, if your rat chews on them a ton (or actually eats it) I would not give it all the because they contain honey which is very sugary.


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

I meant to say not to give it all the time because they contain honey.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll second that I'm not a fan of the Snack Shack, especially for rabbits for which the product is intended. It's just empty calories, and I question why a product would have an ingestible bound together with sugar.


----------

